# And then we had 11...



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

So I just got 2 more boys. Bringing me up to 11 rats. 7 girls & 4 boys! 

They were being rehomed on craigslist with a cage & playpen. The playpen I will use for my guinea pigs when they play outside, perhaps use it for baby rats but prob not. But the cage is nice.
It was so filthy dirty, I cant imagine the last time they scrubbed it down  eww. They couldnt even clean it before giving it to me? lol

The boys were both pretty dirty too, but I am going to give them a bath with my current guys to introduce them all. So far the meeting did not go well at all. My Maly was being a jerk. The new guy had some blood but it doesn't look like he is hurt & I can't tell where the blood came from. Hopefully after a bath intro everyone will get along...I hope.

Both of the new boys seem very friendly. They were obviously handled alot. 

Their names were Apollo (black) & Stewart (blue), I might let my husband rename Apollo though I am ok with that name. Stewart is now Discord though.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Adorable rats! I had that cage before my dfn. Hated it. It actually had 3 shelves and other stuff too, but super annoying to keep clean..


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww they are both super cute! Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah the cage came with three shelves too, they were soaking at the time. They are a pain in the butt majorly. I will probably be getting rid of them and just using hammocks/baskets. I might keep one because I am thinking these guys are much older then I was told...

They told me they were 6 months old. But these guys are huge & fully grown so I doubt that. They also look a bit like age has hit them. But I am still glad, they can finish off their retirement being spoiled  I am trying to teach them about free range time now. They are so cute & just unsure if they should be out. My Maly is kindof a butthead & he kept shoving his balls in the new guys faces. I have heard alot about dominance stuff but that is just strange to me idk. But this morning I found them all cuddled up together sleeping.


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, they are so pretty and I'm glad you took them in! I'm thinking maybe they are not too old but look so because they are not quite fit? I mean, maybe they were handled a lot but if they didn't get to play outside, their limbs might be a little stiff. My sister had a guinea pig she didn't take outside to play (please let's not discuss this 10-year-old event or I still might smack my sister on the head) and he developed paralysis so quickly, poor thing. So maybe those ratties just need a good old exercise! 
In any case, I'm sure they'll live happy by your side!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

You're beating me by 1! Looks like I'll just have to get more. X) kiddinggg.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

congrads 11 rats is way to much for me , I can barely keep up with my 4 girls


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

ohh wow you sound like you have your hands full. They look so sweet! Enjoy the new additions


----------

